# Niederlande: Der erste Angeltag nach der Schonzeit (Angelbericht)



## Dennis Knoll (9. Juni 2015)

Ein jeder *Raubfischangler* wird es kennen. Das Ende der *Schonzeit*  ist ganz groß im Kalender markiert und die Vorfreude riesig. So war es  auch bei Steven, Nils und mir der Fall. Denn der letzte Samstag im Mai  ist auch der erste Tag auf *Raubfisch* in den *Niederlanden*.
 An diesem Tag haben wir alles erlebt.  Frust- und Glücksmomente. Sonne, Sturm, Regen, Hagel, Windstille und  sogar einen Stromschlag ist mir durch den Arm geschossen. Doch zur  zweiten Hälfte des Tages gab es dann fast nur noch schönen Sonnenschein.  Aber lest selbst…



​ 
 Bereits um 5 Uhr klingelte der Wecker.  Man will ja schließlich auch jede kostbare Minute auszunutzen. Müsste  ich jetzt zur Arbeit, ich würde einige Minuten brauchen um mich aus dem  warmen Bett zu quälen. Doch nicht an diesem Tag. Um Punkt 5 Uhr stand  ich Kerzengerade und hellwach im Bett. Zum Leidwesen meiner Freundin,  die mein nervöses Gezappel beim Aufstehen ertragen musste. Schnell noch  Proviant eingepackt, der Freundin einen Kuss gegeben und los.



(Ist der erste Fisch am Tag ein Barsch…)​ 
 Beim Treffpunkt angekommen warteten Nils  und Steven bereits. Ein kurzer Plausch und Besprechung des Tagesablaufs  und es kann losgehen. Als erste Stelle haben wir einen uns bekannten *Hotspot* aufgesucht. Das Auto geparkt, die Ruten scharf gemacht und schon ging es mit Gummifischen und Spinnern auf *Hecht*-, *Barsch*- und *Zanderjagd*.
 Es hat nur wenige Würfe gebraucht, da  hatte ich bereits den ersten Fisch am Haken. Kaum bemerkt hatte sich ein  wirklich kleiner Barsch an den Spinner verirrt. Entschneidert!




(Der erste Hecht des Tages)​ 
 Nach kurzer Zeit hat Steven bereits gerufen. Ein dieses Mal größerer Fisch hat sich seinen geliebten *Spikey Shad*  inhaliert und hängt nun an der Leine. Nach kurzem Drill konnte Steven  einen schönen 77er Hecht sicher landen. Schnell ein Foto und der Fisch  durfte schnell wieder schwimmen.


​ 
 Für Nils, der zwar seit Jahren einen *Angelschein* aber erst jetzt mit dem Angeln angefangen hat, war dies sein erster Tag in den *Niederlanden*.  Schnell hat er seinen eigenen Weg gefunden und sich auf den Weg gemacht  um den Kanal eigenständig zu entdecken. Alleine mit einem Kescher und  Spinner bewaffnet ist er den *Kanal* auf der Suche nach  Fisch abgewandert. Und so hat es nicht lange auf sich warten lassen, da  hat Nils bereits einen ersten kleinen Barsch präsentieren können. Es  folgte Biss auf Biss, bis er schließlich einen schönen *Ü30 Barsch*  verhaften konnte. Wenn man bedenkt, dass Nils an diesem Tag seinen  allerersten Barsch überhaupt gefangen hat, dann ist ein solch schöner  Barsch schon eine beachtliche Leistung.

 Mittlerweile hat es einen Wetterumschwung gegeben und aus dem anfänglichen *Sonnenschein* wurde *starker Wind mit Regen*. Bis zum frühen Nachmittag haben wir deshalb einen stetigen Wechsel zwischen Regen, *Hagel*, Sonne, *Gewitter*,  Sturm und Windstille gehabt. Dies war auch der Grund, warum wir uns  einen Großteil vom Tag an einer Stelle unter einer Brücke aufgehalten  haben. Irgendwo muss man ja Schutz vor dem Unwetter suchen. In dieser  Zeit lief es auch mit den Bissen sehr schleppend. Während Nils und  Steven bisher mit guten Barschen und Hechten punkten konnten, blieb ich  bisher bei meinem einzigen Mini-Barsch und fing so langsam an zu  Verzweifeln. Erst als Nils und ich uns eine andere Kanalstrecke abseits  einer Kanalkreuzung vorgenommen haben, konnte ich endlich einen weiteren  Fisch an Band bekommen. Durch ganz langsames Kurbeln des Spinners am  Grund des Kanals konnte ich den Fisch zum Biss überreden. Ein *geschätzt 70 cm Hecht*  hat sich in den Mepps Spinner verbissen. Der Drill war dabei recht  ungewöhnlich. Trotz lockerer Bremse hat der Hecht keinerlei Schnur  gezogen, dafür aber mit starken Kopfschlägen auf sich aufmerksam  gemacht. Schnell war dieser im Kescher, ein kurzes Foto und sofort  wieder ins Wasser.

 In der Zwischenzeit hatte auch Steven  weiteren Barsch Kontakt und konnte einen weiteren kleinen Barsch landen.  Mittlerweile hatte sich das Wetter beruhigt und wir haben uns wieder  auf den Weg zu weiteren Stellen, Brücken und Spots gemacht. Der Rest des  Tages lief eher verhalten und schleppend bis wir eine neue  vielversprechende Stelle gefunden haben. Hier konnte ich noch einen  kleinen Hecht und Steven einen kleinen Barsch landen. Etwas später hatte  ich noch einen sehr kräftigen Biss in der Rute gemerkt. Nach einem  kurzen Drill war der Fisch leider ausgestiegen. Wenige Würfe später  konnte ich einen weiteren Biss spüren, allerdings blieb der Fisch auch  dieses Mal nicht hängen. Aufgrund des kräftigen TOCK vermute ich *Zander*.



​ 
 Zum Abschluss haben wir uns auf dem  Rückweg noch einmal an einem uns bekannten Spot gewagt. Noch kurz vor  Schluss konnte ich einen weiteren schönen *Hecht* sowie einen kleinen *Barsch* landen, ehe der Tag sich dem Ende zugeneigt hat. Ein krönender Abschluss für einen tollen Tag voller Höhen und Tiefen.

 Abschließend bleibt nur zu sagen, dass dies ein gelungener Auftakt für eine neue *Raubfisch Saison 2015 in den Niederlanden*  ist. Wir hatten Höhen und Tiefen und jede erdenkliche Wetterlage an nur  einem Tag. Und mit 4 Hechten und etlichen Barschen auch eine  erfreuliche Ausbeute. Doch am Ende zählt nur eins: Der Spaß und die Zeit  am Wasser! Und davon hatten wir in den 13 Stunden reichlich.

 Niederlande – ich komme wieder!

-----------


----------



## namycasch (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Niederlande: Der erste Angeltag nach der Schonzeit (Angelbericht)*

Petri.

Schöner Bericht.

Man merkt, das ihr Spaß hattet.

Weiterhin Petri.


----------



## Zimbo1990 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Niederlande: Der erste Angeltag nach der Schonzeit (Angelbericht)*

Super beitrag. Hat mega Spaß gemacht ihn zu lesen.


----------



## Der.Tobi (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Niederlande: Der erste Angeltag nach der Schonzeit (Angelbericht)*

Schöner Bericht, sehr gut zu lesen!
 Anscheinend hast du die Stelle mit dem Stromschlag vergessen genauer zu erklären - was war passiert? 

 Petri!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Niederlande: Der erste Angeltag nach der Schonzeit (Angelbericht)*

Danke euch



Der.Tobi schrieb:


> Anscheinend hast du die Stelle mit dem Stromschlag vergessen genauer zu erklären - was war passiert?


Teilweise hatten wir sehr starkes Unwetter und über ein paar Stunden Intervallen. Man konnte von weitem schon das Gewitter kommen sehen. Und irgendwann, als ich an die Kurbel gepackt habe, hab ich einen geschossen bekommen. Hat dann eine Weile im linken Arm gezogen. 
Ich bin mir aber unsicher ob es vom Wasser gekommen ist, denn in Kilometern Entfernung war es wirklich am Blitzen, aber es könnte auch durch andere Aufladungen entstanden sein.

War halb so wild aber |rolleyes


----------



## Fruehling (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Niederlande: Der erste Angeltag nach der Schonzeit (Angelbericht)*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> ...Denn der letzte Samstag im Mai ist auch der erste Tag auf *Raubfisch* in den *Niederlanden*....




Sorry, ist er nicht! Bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai gilt das Kunstköderverbot in den Niederlanden. Das bedeutet, daß dort ab dem Sonntag das Kunstköderverbot aufgehoben ist.

Daran ändert selbstverständlich nichts, daß das von nahezu jedem ignoriert und anders gehandhabt wird.

Ansonsten ein sehr schöner Bericht... #6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Niederlande: Der erste Angeltag nach der Schonzeit (Angelbericht)*

Danke sehr.

Kurz um es aufzuklären

www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/gesetze.htm
Unter: Sperrzeit Ködersorten
Dort der Bereich mit dem Sternchen.


> * Es gilt eine jährlich genehmigte Ausnahme gültig ab dem letzten Samstag im Mai bis einschließlich zum 31. Mai. Diese Ausnahme gilt allerdings nicht für das Angeln im/am IJsselmeer. Für das IJsselmeer gilt ein verlängertes Verbot vom 16. März bis zum 1. Juli.



Ich hatte vor dem Samstag noch mal ausführlicher recherchiert, denn das Thema kommt immer wieder auf und ist für viele unklar. Zum Schluss hatte ich ein aktuelles Thema gefunden, wo jemand eine aktuelle Aussage von offizieller Seite eingeholt hatte und ihm bestätigt wurde, dass wieder mit Kunstköder auf Raubfisch geangelt werden darf.
Ich habe die Quelle gerade nicht mehr an der Hand und mit Tablet ist es mühselig zu suchen. Sollte ich die Quelle aber finden reiche ich sie nach.


----------



## Fruehling (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Niederlande: Der erste Angeltag nach der Schonzeit (Angelbericht)*

Herbert von angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de sollte das wirklich mal aktualisieren... |wavey:

Da: http://wetten.overheid.nl/BWBR0009027/geldigheidsdatum_24-11-2010 unter Artikel 6 findet man klar und deutlich die derzeitge Regelung - gültig ab 24.11.2010 - allerdings ist dort nichtmals die angebliche Ausnahme, von deren Existenz ich selber ausging, niedergeschrieben.

Grundsätzlich gilt bei einer Schonzeit von z.B. 1. April bis 31. Mai der 31. Mai als letzter Tag der Schonzeit und nicht als erster Tag der "schonungslosen" Zeit.

Sollten andere, "offizielle" Quellen vorliegen, die was anderes behaupten, immer her damit...


----------



## Angelbube (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Niederlande: Der erste Angeltag nach der Schonzeit (Angelbericht)*

Unter angeln-in den Niederlanden steht deutlich, dass das Angeln ab dem letzten Samstag des Monats Mai auf Zander und Barsch erlaubt ist:

 Gruß
 Hardy


----------



## Zimbo1990 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Niederlande: Der erste Angeltag nach der Schonzeit (Angelbericht)*

es ist ganz einfach.
Glaub bei einem das steht bis "Einschließlich" und bei den anderen nicht.
ergo

Bis einschließlich 30.mai heiß man darf erst ab dem 31.mai
wenns dort nich steht heißt es man darf schon AUF DEM 30. Mai.

lg


ergo: am letzten samstag darf man , nicht überall , auf raubfisch angeln.


----------



## Fruehling (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Niederlande: Der erste Angeltag nach der Schonzeit (Angelbericht)*

Spielt es wirklich eine Rolle, was auf einer deutschen Internetseite, die sich alles in allem recht kompetent mit dem Thema befaßt, zur aktuellen Gesetzeslage steht, wenn in den Gesetzestexten der Niederlande selbst was anderes abgedruckt ist? #d

"Ich mach mir meine Welt, widdewidde wie sie mir gefällt!"

Ansonsten mache ich mir mal Gedanken, ob ich beim nächsten Urlaub vom 1. bis zum 15. eines beliebigen Monats wirklich am 15. schon wieder zur Arbeit gehe - "einschließlich" hin oder her... :g

Last but not least: Bevor mir nun jemand eine wie auch immer geartete Blockwartmentalität unterstellt, sei ihm mitgeteilt, daß ich selber gerne Fünfe gerade sein lasse, nur mache ich das dann nicht öffentlich und tu anschließend so, als wäre das gesetzeskonform... |supergri


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Niederlande: Der erste Angeltag nach der Schonzeit (Angelbericht)*



Fruehling schrieb:


> "Ich mach mir meine Welt, widdewidde wie sie mir gefällt!"


Echt jetzt?

Ich hatte bereits versucht zu schildern, dass ich mich vorher Schlau gemacht habe. Ich habe nicht eine oder 5 Quellen gelesen, sondern sehr viele Quellen durchstöbert. (Da ich gerade nur die Quelle dieser Seite zur Hand hatte, habe ich diese weitergeleitet. Das man der Quelle nicht zu 100% glauben darf und diese nur "unterstützend" helfen soll, wird selbst auf dessen Seite erwähnt. )

Nach etwas längerer Recherche war ich dann auch bei diversen Diskussionen zu diesem Thema gelandet. In einer (aktuellen) dieser Diskussionen hatte einer der Diskussionsteilnehmer an öffentlicher Stelle nachgefragt und dies weitergegeben. 

Am Ende habe ich, nachdem ich diverse Quellen gelesen habe, zusammen gefasst und diese Quelle als wahrheitsgemäß eingestuft. Nicht weil ich mir die Welt mache, wie sie mir gefällt. Sondern weil das die Recherche ergeben hat. 

Ich werde aber gerne noch mal selber an öffentlicher Stelle nachfragen und das Ergebnis letzten Endes aktualisieren.



Schade dass das eigentliche Thema am Ende wenig Interesse gefunden hat und statt dessen in eine ständig wiederkehrende Diskussion abgedriftet ist. So what #c


----------



## Chris F (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Niederlande: Der erste Angeltag nach der Schonzeit (Angelbericht)*

hier steht es:
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/gesetze.htm

Fischart:	Schonzeit:
Barsch, Zander	1. April bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai *

* Für Barsch und Zander gilt eine jährlich genehmigte Ausnahme gültig ab dem letzten Samstag im Mai bis einschließlich zum 31. Mai. D.h. ab dem letzten Samstag im Mai dürfen Barsch und Zander wieder beangelt werden. Diese Ausnahme gilt allerdings nicht für das Angeln im/am IJsselmeer.


----------



## Snoeky (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Niederlande: Der erste Angeltag nach der Schonzeit (Angelbericht)*

Ich kann euch sicher sagen das der letzte Samstag im Monat Mai das Ende der Schonzeit ist.

Und das aus 100% Quelle,da ich mit Vispas dies bezüglich in Kontakt getretten bin und auch das schon von einen Kontrolleur am besagten letzten Samstag im Monat Mai bei einer Kontrolle zusaätzlich bestättigt bekommen habe. #h

Was ihr darauß macht ist euere Sache :vik:


----------



## HSV1887 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Niederlande: Der erste Angeltag nach der Schonzeit (Angelbericht)*

Klasse Beitrag, da bekommt man richtig Lust mal nach Holland zu fahren um dort zu fischen..... 
Leider hatte ich bei meinen Holland Touren nie Zeit zum angeln und Holland ist leider außerhalb meiner Reichweite um mal gerade rüberzufahren.


----------

